# 2014 Middle Ga Catfish Association tournament trail



## chad smith (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm starting a Middle Ga Open catfish Tournament Trail for  2014 season!

Rules,fee's, and dates are as followed:

2014 Middle Georgia Catfish Association Open Tournament Trail
                    (MGCA)

                  $40.00 team/Boat
                  $10.00 Big Fish
                   100% Payback
                   1-3payback
All Tournaments are safelight 7am until 3pm tournaments!
Unless noted beside the lake on calendar which are July 12th and August 9th which are 6pm-2am Night Tournaments!

Register starts at 6am day of tournament!

Feburary 9th-Sinclair(crooked Creek Marina) 

March 9th-Oconee(sugar Creek Marina)

April 13th-Sinclair(Crooked Creek Marina)

May 11th-Jackson(Bear Creek Ramp)

June 8th-Oconee(Sugar Creek Marina)

July 12th-Oconee(Sugar Creek Marina) 6pm-2am night tourney!

August 9th-Jackson(Bear Creek Ramp)6pm-2am Night Tournament!

September 7th-Sinclair(Crooked Creek Marina)

Last tournament for 2014 
           BIG CAT QUEST TOURNAMENT!
September 28th-Oconee(Sugar Creek Marina)

               $100.00 Team/Boat
               $20.00 Big Fish

                   RULES

8 rod and reel limit

Rod and reel only!No noodles,Limb lines,or trot lines!

3 fish"Live" weigh in!
Each team can weigh in 1 already expired catfish although a 1lb penalty will be deducted from that teams overall weight!

Stringers are allowed to keep fish alive! Coordinator of the tournament will tell what side of the catfishes mouth the stringer can be on the day of the tournament!

Each team may consist of 1-3 adults, each team member can bring either one senior citizen 65 years or older or a minor under 16 yrs of age! 

Every team must be weighed in 30 minutes after the end of the tournament! If a team hasn't weighed in by the 30 minute end will be "Disqualified"!!
For any info or questions please call or PM me Chad Smith
(706)207-2411


----------



## Rodbender (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks good Chad, the only concern I have is the must be weighed 30 minutes of end of tournament. I have seen several time when you could not get to ramp for boat being loaded or unloading. Also if you have a big turn out. Just a thought.


----------



## chad smith (Jan 14, 2014)

Rodbender said:


> Looks good Chad, the only concern I have is the must be weighed 30 minutes of end of tournament. I have seen several time when you could not get to ramp for boat being loaded or unloading. Also if you have a big turn out. Just a thought.



As long as we know you are at the ramp/weigh in you can still weigh in! I was meaning you cant come pulling in from trying to catch that last fish 30 minutes after! 
Just as long as you are already there and are loading up then weigh in, you will be fine!


----------



## Rodbender (Jan 14, 2014)

I understand now. I like what you doing Should have some good turn outs. Will you be posting pictures and results here?


----------



## krazywayne (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't agree with the 1 expired fish rule. Everything else looks good. If you lose a fish you shouldn't get to weigh it in.  Even in a Jon boat you can put a big sterilite and bubbler to keep 3 fish alive.


----------



## chad smith (Jan 15, 2014)

The way I see it is for example if I caught a 30-40lb fish in the tournament from down deep in the depths and he comes up to fast and dies I would still want to weigh him in! That why I'm implying the 1 fish dead rule! You can't weigh in more then ONE DEAD FISH!


----------



## chad smith (Feb 1, 2014)

8 days until our first tournament held on Lake Sinclair! Who is coming?


----------



## toby m (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## chad smith (Feb 3, 2014)

See you there Toby!


----------



## flatheadz (Feb 5, 2014)

Ill be there. Are there any restrictions on the type of live bait.. As long as its legal is it good for the tournament


----------



## chad smith (Feb 5, 2014)

flatheadz said:


> Ill be there. Are there any restrictions on the type of live bait.. As long as its legal is it good for the tournament



As long as it is legal by Ga law then it's legal in the tournament!
Even crappie! As long as it is caught on a hook!

There is one restriction on Bait! 
NO LARGEMOUTH, spotted bass, or small mouth will be used alive or dead!!


----------



## chad smith (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks like we should have a decent turnout guys! 
Over 10 boats as of now!!


----------



## flatheadz (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks and looking forward to it. Im a river rat and not a lake man so this will be a learning trip for me. Looking forward to meeting some new friends.


----------



## chad smith (Feb 7, 2014)

Entry starts at 6a.m will have a quick meeting 10 minutes before blastoff!


----------

